# No jumping?



## xTrooperx (7 May 2014)

This yr I am considering going out hunting first for both of us... But I don't jump (well the odd low log) is there always a option to not jump or will I be looked down on for not risking it.


----------



## PorkChop (7 May 2014)

Of course you can go hunting and not jump, and you will certainly not be looked down upon.

It really depends on who you intend to hunt with and the country they cross how easy it will be to keep up with the action.


----------



## smja (7 May 2014)

There's usually a way round, but how easy it is to find depends on the pack you go with.  I'd ring the secretary and ask - some of the hunts near me have a nominated non-jumping field master.

I took a friend's youngster out with an unfamiliar pack, mentioned her lack of jumping prowess to the secretary ahead of time, and on arrival was directed towards an experienced member who no longer wanted to jump, who very kindly showed me the alternatives.


----------



## xTrooperx (7 May 2014)

That's good to hear, will contact the secretary first.


----------



## turkana (7 May 2014)

I used to be a thruster but now I'm not keen on jumping, there are 2 hunts near me that I go out with sometimes, one has a non-jumping field master who I follow, the other one doesn't but I just stick with the people at the back who don't jump (I call them the knitting circle) they're lovely people & it's nice to spend time with them.


----------



## L&M (8 May 2014)

You shouldn't be looked down on for not jumping - any decent pack will be happy to see a new member, jumping or non!

initially speak to the sec's of the packs you are considering (MFHA website lists the details) and ask if their country allows for non jumpers.

With my pack you can jump or find a way round - although we do not have a non jumping field master as are a very small pack, there is always someone who doesn't jump either that you can pal up with.  I hunt 2 horses, one a youngster, and one an old chap, so pick and choose what I jump. We also have days where there are no jumps anyhow, so again a sec could advise you if they have similar days.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## arizonahoney (8 May 2014)

It's quite possible - I spent my first season picking my meets and not jumping - my second season I was more up for some jumping action, especially as I had a better idea of where hounds would run. 

Go for it - it's tremendous fun.


----------



## JanetGeorge (8 May 2014)

xTrooperx said:



			This yr I am considering going out hunting first for both of us... But I don't jump (well the odd low log) is there always a option to not jump or will I be looked down on for not risking it.
		
Click to expand...

I would hope no hunt would look down on you for not jumping - but you need to look closely at who you hunt with as some hunt countries it is very hard to keep up if you don't jump.

The Beaufort is great for the non-jumpers - it has gates almost EVERYWHERE!  The United is good for non-jumpers - very open country.  It varies though.


----------



## spacefaer (8 May 2014)

Hunting is not about jumping per se - it is about crossing country to keep up with hounds.  Depends which pack you go out with as to whether it is essential or not.  

Some packs don't jump (not having fenced country to cross, such as some of the Welsh hill packs or Exmoor), some would have ditches - eg East Anglia - but others you would struggle to keep up with hounds if you didn't jump.  If you know the country (lanes, tracks and gates) then it is generally possible to get around 95% of the time without leaving the ground.

Find the person who nannies the kids on ponies and stick with them - the Secretary will be able to introduce you to any non-jumping members of the field 

Who are you hoping to go out with?


----------



## xTrooperx (9 May 2014)

Great advice I will look Into all local packs and the nanny may be a good idea too, as ok with the odd small log but not the 4ft hedges :0) though pony will prob have good try or go through.


----------



## smja (9 May 2014)

Roughly whereabouts are you, Trooper? Maybe someone could recommend a good pack for a non-jumper?


----------



## Houndman (11 May 2014)

I'm the whipper-in for the hunt, and following an accident where I suffered a slipped disc 12 years ago (work not riding related) I have not jumped anything since other than ditches.  Provided you know your way round or are with someone who does, you are at no real disadvantage.


----------



## xTrooperx (13 May 2014)

I'm nr the mendips in somerset.


----------



## xTrooperx (13 May 2014)

After googling quite a few my nearest is prob south & west wilts hunt.


----------

